# Petco and their lies.



## Helena F. (Oct 25, 2020)

When I was 10, I wanted a tortoise so bad. I did tons of research and my parents finally let me get one. So we went to Petco and were told that the little guy that I picked out was almost 1 and that he was captive bred. Clearly I didn't do enough research because they lied and I was a sucker. 5 years later ( he is supposed to be 6 now ) I found out the truth. I found out that he is at least 10 -15 years old, and was wild caught. My heart is in shatters to know that I bought an animal from those awful people. He has always had a dry shell, no matter how many baths he gets, and has chips and scuffs from the day that I got him. My 10 / 11 year old brain had no idea that someone was capable of doing something like that and it breaks my heart. I wanted this thread to be place for others to talk about these pet stores because I know I am not the only one who has been lied too. After crying my eyes out, I realize that I can't change the past, but that I can do the best I can to take care of my little guy and give him the best life he can possibly have. It doesn't matter to me how old he is, all that matters is how much I love I'm and how I am willing to give him everything I can to make him happy and keep him healthy. Now that I know this, I want to help educate people about the truth that happens in these stores, and how we can all help. As far as right now, I would like to know what others think about this, and how to cope with knowing the fact that they went through these horrible situations. Its always better to know the truth than to be ignorant and act like its all fake.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Oct 27, 2020)

Helena F. said:


> When I was 10, I wanted a tortoise so bad. I did tons of research and my parents finally let me get one. So we went to Petco and were told that the little guy that I picked out was almost 1 and that he was captive bred. Clearly I didn't do enough research because they lied and I was a sucker. 5 years later ( he is supposed to be 6 now ) I found out the truth. I found out that he is at least 10 -15 years old, and was wild caught. My heart is in shatters to know that I bought an animal from those awful people. He has always had a dry shell, no matter how many baths he gets, and has chips and scuffs from the day that I got him. My 10 / 11 year old brain had no idea that someone was capable of doing something like that and it breaks my heart. I wanted this thread to be place for others to talk about these pet stores because I know I am not the only one who has been lied too. After crying my eyes out, I realize that I can't change the past, but that I can do the best I can to take care of my little guy and give him the best life he can possibly have. It doesn't matter to me how old he is, all that matters is how much I love I'm and how I am willing to give him everything I can to make him happy and keep him healthy. Now that I know this, I want to help educate people about the truth that happens in these stores, and how we can all help. As far as right now, I would like to know what others think about this, and how to cope with knowing the fact that they went through these horrible situations. Its always better to know the truth than to be ignorant and act like its all fake.


That’s basically Most Pet Stores especially big Chains.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 27, 2020)

Yep. But no sense crying over the past. You summed it up well, “...you can't change the past, but you can do the best to take care of your little guy and give him the best life he can possibly have.“

He’ll live a long great happy life under your great care.


----------



## Duckster RT (Oct 27, 2020)

Well the good thing is that you saved him from Petco. Now he is safe,loved and cared for. I don’t think they should even sell them. My Russian tortoise from there about 27 years ago. He was definitely wild caught and old. Luckily he is also healthy and happy.


----------



## Sarah2020 (Oct 27, 2020)

Agree you saved him and provided a loving environment. I know it may have bumps and scratches but as the shell grows it must be reducing. For dryness maybe have a read of the care sheet for light, heat and food. There maybe something that can help. I feed mine geranium, hybiscus and rose flowers which have natural oils and their shells are shinny and I am sure diet helps.


----------

